# Movie Review- Walk The Line



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Follows the early years in the career of American music legend Johnny Cash. 

This is the first movie in months to get an A! I laughed, I cried and it was all based on two books, one written by Johnny Cash himself. Both Phoenix and Witherspoon were superb actors. Witherspoon actually steals the show. After seeing Legally Blonde I wasnt a huge fan of hers but she sure shines in this film. Such a great great film. Oscar worthy but then almost every movie that has won one I thought was crap. I would recommend going to it in theaters and buying it on DVD. A movie I would go see again. I honestly knew nothing about Johnny Cash before seeing it and enjoyed it. I think young and old alike will like this movie.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Great news!
I've been waiting to see it, and now it's finally here in my town, and tomorrow is payday.
Sweet!

I've liked Reese since _Freeway_ heheh.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Glad to hear that you like it Lexus, i've been a fan for years of johhny, playing his music on guitar, can't wait to see the movie!!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, I went and saw this a couple of nights ago, and all I can say is WOW!
I was a very happy moviegoer!


----------

